# ATI Zacate support for GPU Temp



## TonMarMan (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone know when GPU-Z (or any other tool) will include support to aquire/log GPU temp?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2011)

do you have a board+cpu ?


----------



## TonMarMan (Jan 21, 2011)

Acer Aspire
AMD E350
ATI Radeon HD6310


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2011)

what do you see in gpuz ? the camera button in the top right lets you post a screenshot


----------



## TonMarMan (Jan 21, 2011)

See attached gif
No sensore data for temp...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2011)

i need the first tab too


----------



## TonMarMan (Jan 21, 2011)

Attached


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks, i'll upload an updated version of gpuz here in a minute


----------



## TonMarMan (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2011)

check what you get with the attached build


----------



## TonMarMan (Jan 21, 2011)

No temp data
Also, looks like GPU Core Clock and GPU Memory Clock values have changed
	
	



```

```


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2011)

looks like this needs a bit more work .. i'll post here if i have another build to try


----------



## TonMarMan (Jan 24, 2011)

W1zz,
Any updated spin of GPU-Z?


----------



## TonMarMan (Jan 26, 2011)

I triesd out GPU-Z 0.5.1
Same results as the last test build...
GPU Core Clock = 0.0 MHz
GPU Memory Clock = 100.00 MHz
VDDC = 0.875 V

No tempurture sensors visible

(let me know if you want screenshots...)


----------



## TonMarMan (Feb 15, 2011)

W1zz,
Any updated spin of GPU-Z to allow for monitoring and logging of GPU temp?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 16, 2011)

nothing yet .. amd is "getting a board to me asap"


----------

